# Uber and other ride sharing services



## Hewtft (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi, what is the popularity of Uber and other car sharing services in Kuala Lumpur? I'm also interested in other parts of Malaysia like Penang.


----------



## chong (Feb 16, 2012)

Hewtft said:


> Hi, what is the popularity of Uber and other car sharing services in Kuala Lumpur? I'm also interested in other parts of Malaysia like Penang.


UBER is illegal in malaysia :noidea:


----------



## cvco (Mar 20, 2015)

Im in Penang with no experience in uber or grabtaxi but people continue to report about them so I guess though illegal they remain popular.


----------

